# Are These Worms in my dove's poop?



## Picollo30 (Oct 18, 2011)

i've been giving veggies to my dove as she hasnt been eating her seeds and her droppings today are really strange, they are dark green with some kinds of brown/green short fat worm things?

found this image here in the forum, and this is exactly what they look like










what the hell is it? could the vegetables be the cause for the worms? should i take her to the vet asap and deworm her?


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

That looks like poop, not worms, to me.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I would make sure to wash all vegies thoroughly.*


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes this is not a worm, it may be due to stomach disturbances or because of stress on liver / kidneys. Have u put ur bird on veggies solely? As Skyeking said washing throroghly is very desired because bacteria/insects/worms live and breed on them. Veggies may have been sprayed on with insecticides that may also lead to such droppings...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's a dropping. Sometimes they just aren't formed like they should be, and come out like that. Bird probably needs to drink more, that or it passed through his system very slowly, and therefore the birds body removed more liquid from it than normally. This happens with people as well.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Haha! That looks like my photo.

Don't worry, that's not a worm as Spirit Wings has kindly advised me in here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/eek-worms-68905.html

It's normal poop! Rest assured.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

usually droppings are supposed to coil and then sometimes they don't and look like that.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> Yes this is not a worm, it may be due to stomach disturbances or because of stress on liver / kidneys. Have u put ur bird on veggies solely? As Skyeking said washing throroghly is very desired because bacteria/insects/worms live and breed on them. Veggies may have been sprayed on with insecticides that may also lead to such droppings...


please do not assume things/sickness that you do not know to be true and scare the heck out of people.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

The color varies depending on the types of food eaten. Red pellets and strawberries produce a red colored dropping. (This does not apply to the urine.) Seed and green vegetables produce a green dropping. (This does not apply to the urine either.) Blueberries and blackberries produce black droppings.
By Dr. Rob Marshall

Abnormal droppings usually indicates a problem in the *digestive tract*. Sometimes it's caused by introducing new foods too quickly. Other times the bird has eaten spoiled food, a foreign object, or a toxin such as lead.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> The color varies depending on the types of food eaten. Red pellets and strawberries produce a red colored dropping. (This does not apply to the urine.) Seed and green vegetables produce a green dropping. (This does not apply to the urine either.) Blueberries and blackberries produce black droppings.
> By Dr. Rob Marshall
> 
> Abnormal droppings usually indicates a problem in the *digestive tract*. Sometimes it's caused by introducing new foods too quickly. Other times the bird has eaten spoiled food, a foreign object, or a toxin such as lead.


there is not a problem
AGAIN.

please do not assume things/sickness that you do not know to be true and scare the heck out of people


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Picollo30 said:


> i've been giving veggies to my dove as she hasnt been eating her seeds and her droppings today are really strange, they are dark green with some kinds of brown/green short fat worm things?


If ur dove would have been eating fine I would have said that there's not a problem to worry about as droppings sometimes just don't coil as they usually do.
As u said dove is not eating and droppings are brown and dark green,it may mean somethings going on. If a bird is pooping continously such droppings and not eating well then its stomach disturbance,stress on liver or yeast infection.
I don't mean to scare you but wanna make u alert about possible causes and act in time. Color of droppings actually tell about the health of the birds. Google pigeon/dove poopology and u'll find some. Dark green color could be due to veggies.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> Haha! That looks like my photo.
> 
> Don't worry, that's not a worm as Spirit Wings has kindly advised me in here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/eek-worms-68905.html
> 
> It's normal poop! Rest assured.


This is the same as what was described. Im not sure where the thread starter went as she posted on the 21st..so not much more to do untill they check back. IF they do.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

I agree with Spirit in this.

If you're judging on that poop alone, there is nothing to worry about.

It's actually the same thing as a coiled poop, and but when uncoiled, it MAY look suspicious but it isn't.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> Haha! That looks like my photo.
> 
> Don't worry, that's not a worm as Spirit Wings has kindly advised me in here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/eek-worms-68905.html
> 
> It's normal poop! Rest assured.


it's the Same picture in the two threads Right? how come???


----------

